

Facebook General Settings page seems non responsive - hsmyers

Don't know about anyone else, but after more than 12 hours of watching their silly little animation and getting no farther, I've concluded that something seems to be wrong behind the 'Green Curtains'. Since LinkedIn I've been working my way through cleaning up my passwords and Facebook is nearly last on my list. Does anyone know how to wake this damn thing up so I can get my change made? Thanks!
======
hsmyers
Why is it that every time I ask a question another method (possibly the
answer) occurs to me. In this particular case, the answer was to use another
browser. I had been using FireFox so I switched to Chrome with nearly instant
gratification. Don't know or care about FF's problem, just care about changing
the dead (dangerously so) password. Done and done. Sorry to waste a bit of
HN's bandwidth.

